# LEEDS 2017 – Nightsky’s trip to 5 English cities



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

In early April this year I made a trip to 5 cities: Birmingham, Liverpool, Manchester, Leeds and York. I had already visited London twice so I wanted to see something else, in this case some of the largest cities in England. I flew to Luton from Copenhagen and home from Manchester. I travelled with trains and buses between these cities. The weather was exceptionally fine for early UK spring, with mild weather, no rain and sunny more then half of the time.

*LEEDS:*

Population: 782 000 (metro 2 454 000)
Tallest building: Bridgewater Place (110m, built 2007)
Founded: 1207, city 1893
Ceremonial county: West Yorkshire
Region: Yorkshire
Area: 551.7 km² (urban 487.8 km²)
Year visited: April 2017
http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Leeds.html 


Leeds is the 3rd largest city in the UK, and the largest in Yorkshire. It is also the largest financial center in the UK after London. The name Leeds trace back from the 5th century,and in the 1600s, Leeds replaced its neighbour York as the most important city in the region. Leeds used to be an industrial mill town, known for its wool industry, but Leeds has one of the most pleasant city centres, of all cities in the UK. The River Aire flows through the city. It is very beautiful, several nice bridges goes over it, and it is trafficated by water taxis.The city has four universities (University of Leeds and Beckett University are the most important ones), offers high quality shopping and is known for its many beautiful shopping arcades in old Victorian style. There are also many larges shopping malls and markets in the city centre, an area called the Victoria Quarter. Briggate is a beautiful pedestrian street in the heart of Leeds that these arcades are centered around. The beautiful Victorian County Arcade, Cross Arcade and the colourful Queens Arcade are the most famous ones, and Victoria Gate is the ultramodern, and the most expensive.
A large shopping mall with curved glass roofs towards the sky, Trinity Leeds, occupies several blocks in this area. At Briggate you also find Debenhams historic department store building, and restaurants from all over the world. There are several other nice pedestrian streets in this area as well, like Albion Place, Lands Lane and King Eward St. The Pinnacle highrise is a landmark in this area.
Leeds was a market city already in the 16th century. Corn Exchange, a circular Victorian building from 1864 that now is a shopping center, Kirkgate Market (Leeds City Markets), a grand building with 800 stalls in a station like interior are historical market buildings that can be found in the centre. Kirkgate Market is the largest covered market building in Europe. Duncan St, Boar Lane, New Market St and Vicar Lane are some of the most busy streets around these markests.
The Headrow is also one of the main streets, it leads to the Quarry Hill district, where you find the huge 1993 postmodern Quarry House, home to the Department of Health and Department of Work and Pensions.

The historic Central Station is large. In front of the station is the City Square, and behind it the river Aire, where new highrises have been constructed. At City Square you find fountains, the Edward the Black Prince statue and several important buildings, except the station there is the Old Post Office, Queens Hotel, Park Plaza Hotel, Norwich Union Offices, several other statues and the busy road Park Row begins here.

Victoria Square is in the heart of the city centre. This is where you find the huge, classical/baroque Leeds Town Hall from 1858 with its clock tower, the Leeds Art Gallery, the same building that houses Leeds Central Library and the Craft Centre and Design Gallery, Radisson Hotel and flowers and palms. Nearby, along Cookridge St, is the neo-gothic Leeds Cathedral (Catholic Cathedral of St Anne). This is one of two large churches in the city centre; the Leeds Minster, a gothic revival parish church, situated near the river, is the other one. There are also three churches in the university area, one converted into a rock club. Just North of Victoria Square you find Millennium Square with the Leeds City Museum and the white and beautiful baroque church like, twin towered, Leeds Civic Hall, that contains the City Council. At the corner is the Mandela Gardens with its greenery and fountains contributing Nelson Mandela. Park Square is a beautiful, quiet, green square with red brick residential townhouses. 

The Calls is a nice area next to River Arie, where you find narrow cobbled lanes, historical redbrick buildings with views of the river and terraces above the river. Calls Lane, Call's Wharf and Calls Landing are part of the area. To the East of the Calls is the new Leeds Docks area (formerly Clarence Docks), where you find the popular Royal Armouries Museum and several recently constructed modern residential buildings. The entertainment venue is quite good, with many pubs and night clubs, many centered around the Calls and Briggate.
The Leeds and Liverpool Canal links Leeds with Liverpool. Leeds is partly hilly, with some hills offering nice views, and very British in its appearance.

Skyscrapers and highrises have been built in Leeds recently, mainly in the Granary Wharf area just south of River Aire and the railway station, and in the Northeast end of the city centre, around the University area, where you find both futuristic buildings and old university buildings and churches. The second tallest building, Sky Plaza (or The Plaza, a 36-storey boxy skyscraper from 2009) can be found here, and opposite it is the futuristic First Direct Arena, and some postmodern buildings. Behind the station you find the 30-storey, 110m tall Bridgewater Place (137m to the antenna), the tallest building in Leeds since 2007, that is simply called "the Dalek" building because of its shape, resembling Doctor Who's enemies. Candle House is a red circular landmark highrise nearby.

Woodhouse Moor is a large park Northwest of the city centre. Leeds outskirts are known for its numerous numbers of typical British working class redbrick townhouses. A busy highway goes underneath central Leeds.

Double decked buses are still present (mainly coloured in blue and white mixed with other colours), but Uber and simliar taxi companies have replaced the traditional so called "London taxis". 

Leeds is known as the birthplace for goth music, such as Sisters of Mercy and The Mission, that had some of their firts gigs here. It is also known for its football team, Leeds United FC. Leeds is the city where the long run and very popular TV show Emmerdale is recorded. The Emmerdale Studios can be visited, and the Harewood House North, just a few km North of Leeds, is the estate where the village scenes are shot.

I spent one day and a half in Leeds, between Manchester and York. The spring weather was quite pleasant during my visit, with sun almost the whole time. There was a football game scheduled the same holiday I visited, and people in the city were very friendly, it is actually one of the most friendly cities I have been to. In pubs and restaurants they talked very personal to me.
The city has very varied architecture, from beautiful Victorian to ultramodern, lots of people and traffic on the streets, and I liked the fact that it looks typical British but without the dull feeling. Probably the universities, financial and shopping, as well as the music scene has affected the city in a positive way. The Bad Apples is a really nice rock pub near the Calls. I liked the city a lot, my favourite UK city after London and York.

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Leeds.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*BRIGGATE, VICTORIA QUARTER:*

- Trinity Leeds, Queens Arcade, County Arcade, Cross Arcade, Grand Arcade, Debenhams, Albion Place, King Edward St, Lands Lane
Briggate is the main pedestrian street of Leeds. It is one of the oldest streets in Leeds, made in 1207. The area from Briggate to Vicar Lane is known as Victoria Quarter and is famous for its many beautiful shopping arcades in old Victorian style, all with entrances towards Briggate. There are also many larges shopping malls and markets around Briggate and Victoria Quarter. 

The beautiful Thronton's Arcade from 1878 features a white interior with a clock and interesting display windows, County Arcade from 1903 has a very beautiful Victorian interior with caulted glass roof, Cross Arcade is passing through in a cross shape and the colourful Queens Arcade, formerly Queen Victoria Street that was arcaded in 1990. It features designer stores similar to London's Carnaby St, and the largest expanse of stained glass in Europe. Grand Arcade opened in 1897 and Central Arcade is a newer and much more modern arcade. Victoria Gate is a luxury, ultramodernshopping mall that opened in 2016, with marble floors, glass roof and diagonal patterns in typical Leeds way. It has 35 stores and is anchored by a futuristic John Lewis department store building. 
At Briggate you also find Debenhams historic department store building, the Grand Theatre and restaurants from all over the world.

A large shopping mall with curved glass roofs towards the sky, Trinity Leeds, occupies several blocks in this area, and has an entrance to Briggate, where the Briggate Minerva sculpture welcomes the visitors. It was designed by Chapman Taylor and named after the adjacent Holy Trinity Church from the 18th century. It opened in 2012, as a result of several older shopping malls combined and renewed. Trinity has 120 stores on 3 floors and is anchored by Marks & Spencer and Topshop/Topman. It has a feeling of being outdoors and indoors at the same time, you can watch the sky through the glass roofs, featuring 1209 glass panels. The sculpture Equus Altus, a packhorse carrying cloth can be seen inside.

There are several other nice pedestrian streets in this area as well, like Albion Place (that is also a square with the beautiful gothic revival building Albion Court), Kirkgate, Lands Lane and King Eward St. The Pinnacle highrise is a landmark in this area. At the nearby Vicar Lane you find the Kirkgate Market (Europe's largest market building) and the Corn Exchange.

*BRIGGATE:*

Briggate 05 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Briggate 02 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Briggate 03 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Queens Arcade, Briggate by Nightsky, on Flickr
Queens Arcade 03 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Swan Street 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Swan Street 03 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Thorntons Arcade, Briggate by Nightsky, on Flickr
Thorntons Arcade 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Thorntons Arcade 03 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Thorntons Arcade 05 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Thorntons Arcade 06 by Nightsky, on Flickr
County Arcade, Briggate by Nightsky, on Flickr
County Arcade 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr
County Arcade 03 by Nightsky, on Flickr
County Arcade 04 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Cross Arcade 02 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Cross Arcade 03 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Cross Arcade 06 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Cross Arcade 07 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Cross Arcade 08 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Debenhams, Briggate by Nightsky, on Flickr
Briggate 04 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Briggate 06 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Briggate 08 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Briggate - Bella Italia 03 by Nightsky, on Flickr

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Leeds_Briggate.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*TRINITY LEEDS MALL:*

Trinity Leeds mall 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Trinity Leeds mall 02 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Trinity Leeds mall 04 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Trinity Leeds mall 05 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Trinity Leeds mall 06 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Trinity Leeds mall 07 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Trinity Leeds mall 08 by Nightsky, on Flickr

*VICTORIA GATE MALL:*

Victoria Gate 00 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Victoria Gate 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Victoria Gate 02 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Victoria Gate 03 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Victoria Gate 04 by Nightsky, on Flickr

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Leeds_Briggate.html


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

#2: Lovely pics of County and Cross Arcades, nice reflections in the dark car! kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Leeds, nightsky :cheers:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks, guys!



yansa said:


> #2: Lovely pics of County and Cross Arcades, nice reflections in the dark car! kay:


Didn't think about that myself, but it is the beautiful stained glass ceiling of the Cross Arcade that reflects in the black BMW.


----------



## leedsloyal (Apr 26, 2015)

Great post, thanks for sharing


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Nightsky said:


> Thanks, guys!
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't think about that myself, but it is the beautiful stained glass ceiling of the Cross Arcade that reflects in the black BMW.


Elegant and beautiful!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great set! Nice arcades!


----------



## Regener8tor (May 22, 2011)

Awesome pic's Nightsky!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks, guys! :lol:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*ALBION PLACE:*

Albion Place 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Albion Place 02 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Albion Place 03 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Albion Place 04 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Albion Place towards The Pinnacle by Nightsky, on Flickr

*OTHER PEDESTRIAN STREETS:*

Commercial St 02 by Nightsky, on Flickr
King Edward St by Nightsky, on Flickr
Kirkgate 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Kirkgate 02 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Lower Briggate by Nightsky, on Flickr

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Leeds_Briggate.html


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Those older shopping arcades are gorgeous. :cheers:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*VICTORIA SQUARE AND TOWN HALL: *
- Leeds Town Hall, Leeds Art Gallery, Leeds Central Library, Craft Centre and Design Gallery, Radisson Hotel, Oxford Place Chapel

Victoria Square is in the heart of the city centre. This is where you find the huge, classical/baroque Leeds Town Hall from 1858 with its clock tower that was the tallest structure in Leeds 1858-1966. It is also one of UK:s largest town halls. Just next to the Town Hall in the square you find the Leeds Art Gallery, the same Grade II listed building from 1884 that that houses the Leeds Central Library, the Craft Centre and Design Gallery and the Oxford Place Chapel. In front of the Town Hall there are benches, greenery, flowers and palms. The Headrow, one of Leeds main streets passes through Victoria Square. Cookridge St goes Northwards. Here you find the neo-gothic Leeds Cathedral (Roman Catholic Cathedral of St Anne), built 1901-04. It was renovated in 2006 and is quite small for being a cathedral. The historical Radisson Hotel is also on Cookridge St.

Victoria Square 14 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Victoria Square 12 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Victoria Square 15 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Victoria Square 16 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Victoria Square 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Victoria Square 03 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Victoria Square 05 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Victoria Square 07 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Victoria Square 08 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Victoria Square 09 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Victoria Square 10 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Victoria Square 11 by Nightsky, on Flickr

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Leeds_Victoria.html


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you for information and great pictures, Nightsky! kay:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Excellent new thread, Nightsky!
I never thought Leeds was such a beautiful city!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Gratteciel said:


> Excellent new thread, Nightsky!
> I never thought Leeds was such a beautiful city!


Yes, it was actually voted "Britain's most beautiful city centre" or something like that one year.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*MILLENNIUM SQUARE: *
-Leeds Minster, Leeds City Museum, Leeds City Council, Civic Hall

Just North of Victoria Square you find Millennium Square, built to mark the year 2000. Here you find the Leeds City Museum (established in 1819 and reopened in 2008, a grandiose beige building) and the white and beautiful baroque church like, twin towered Leeds Civic Hall that houses the Leeds City Council, opened by King George V in 1933. The building, designed by Vincent Harris, houses the Lord Mayor's room, has four golden owls and a concert hall. At Millennium Square you also find the O2 Academy (a venue for rock concerts in a 1885 gothic building), the Carriageworks Theatre and the Electric Press (a restaurant/bar complex in a former industrial building). At the corner is the Mandela Gardens with its flowers, palms, hands sculpture and fountain contributing Nelson Mandela.

Millennium Square 14 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Millennium Square 11 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Millennium Square 15 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Millennium Square 10 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Millennium Square 12 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Millennium Square 16 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Millennium Square 13 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Millennium Square 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Millennium Square 02 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Millennium Square 04 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Millennium Square 06 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Mandela Gardens

Millennium Square 08 by Nightsky, on Flickr

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Leeds_Victoria.html


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Love the hands sculpture!

And again those many shades of orange, red... with some accents of blue... - beautiful! kay:



Nightsky said:


>


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice pics - Leeds.


----------



## Shitwisugaron (Jan 13, 2016)

Great photos, do you have anymore you can post ?


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

diddyD said:


> Nice pics - Leeds.


Thanks a lot! :cheers:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Shitwisugaron said:


> Great photos, do you have anymore you can post ?



Sure! Lots of more pics. :lol: From the station, university, the canal, just mention a few.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*STATION AREA, GRANARY WHARF: *
- Leeds Central Station, City Square, Old Post Office, Queens Hotel, Park Plaza, Bridgewater Place, Candle House, Park Row, River Aire
The historic Central Station is large, but its entrance, actually on a side street, looks pretty weak and dull.
Skyscrapers and highrises have been built in Leeds recently in the Granary Wharf area, just south of River Aire, behind the railway station. Here you find the 30-storey, 110m tall Bridgewater Place (137m to the antenna), the tallest building in Leeds since 2007. It is dubbed "the Dalek" building because of its shape, resembling Doctor Who's enemies. Candle House is a 22-storey red circular landmark highrise from 2009. Hilton Hotel and Doubletree Hotel are also situated in Granary Wharf, on the backside of the station.


Candle House, Granary Wharf 01 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Bridgewater Place 02 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Bridgewater Place 01 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Leeds Station 06 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Leeds Station 05 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Leeds Station 04 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Leeds Station 02 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Leeds Station 01 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Granary Wharf, Station Area 08 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Leeds Station 03 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Granary Wharf, Station Area 08 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Granary Wharf, Station Area 06 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Granary Wharf, Station Area 05 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Granary Wharf, Station Area 03 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Leeds_Station.html


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Impressing, thank you for sharing! kay:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*CITY SQUARE: *

In front of the Leeds Station (the large main railway station) is the City Square, a busy square where you find fountains, the Edward the Black Prince statue and several important buildings, in addition to the station there is the Old Post Office, the imposing The Queens Hotel that is connected to the station, the tall Park Plaza Hotel, the postmodern highrise Norwich Union Offices, several other statues and the busy road Park Row begins here.
City Square 07 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
City Square 06 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
City Square 05 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

City Square 04 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
City Square 02 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
City Square 01 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Park Row 03 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Park Row 01 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
City Square 12 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
City Square 10 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
City Square 08 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Leeds_Station.html


----------



## AUTOTHRILL (Dec 12, 2009)

Great pics. However, I am surprised you rate leeds and your 3rd favourite UK city over manchester and liverpool!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

AUTOTHRILL said:


> Great pics. However, I am surprised you rate leeds and your 3rd favourite UK city over manchester and liverpool!


I can't say exactly why. I met some really friendly people there, and I think the weather affected me positively as well. Leeds was the city that washed away the industrial feeling the most. Anyway, it was an even game, and that's only my person thoughts of course.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Very urban! Love it. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates about Leeds :cheers:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*CITY SQUARE: *

In front of the Leeds Station (the large main railway station) is the City Square, a busy square where you find fountains, the Edward the Black Prince statue and several important buildings, in addition to the station there is the Old Post Office, the imposing The Queens Hotel that is connected to the station, the tall Park Plaza Hotel, the postmodern highrise Norwich Union Offices, several other statues and the busy road Park Row begins here.
City Square 07 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
City Square 06 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
City Square 05 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

City Square 04 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
City Square 02 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
City Square 01 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Park Row 03 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Park Row 01 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
City Square 12 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
City Square 10 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
City Square 08 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Leeds_Station.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*THE CALLS:*
- Calls Wharf, Calls Landing, River Aire

The Calls is a post industrial area that goes along River Aire in central Leeds. It consists of Calls Lane, a narrow cobbed lane with historical red brick townhouses, Calls Landing with its open air restaurants along the water and Calls Wharf. Yellow taxi boats, party boats and other boats pass by along River Aire. It borders the modern Leeds Dock to the East and the city center to the West. Bridgewater Place, Leeds tallest building, can be seen from Calls Lane. 

The area is known as The Leeds Gay Village, with many pubs and bars.
The Calls 15 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
The Calls 14 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
The Calls 12 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

The Calls 11 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
The Calls 10 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
The Calls 09 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
The Calls 05 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
The Calls 03 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
The Calls 02 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Calls Lane, Bridgewater Place by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Calls Landing 12 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Calls Landing 11 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Calls Landing 10 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Leeds_Calls.html[/url


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

MORE *THE CALLS:*

Calls Landing 09 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Calls Landing 08 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Calls Landing 07 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Calls Landing 06 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Calls Landing 04 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Calls Landing 03 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Calls Landing 02 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Call Lane by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Bridgewater Place, The Calls by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Leeds_Calls.html


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Some of many favourites: The Calls 15, The Calls 03 and Calls Landing 12! kay:
Very exciting place!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks! Yes, Leeds is an underrated city, especially The Calls area. Didn't know they had a river flowing through the city before I visited.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*LEEDS DOCK: *
- Clarence Dock, New Dock, Royal Armouries Museum, Clarence House

To the East of the historic the Calls, connected to River Aire, is the new Leeds Docks area (formerly Clarence Dock, and for a short time New Dock), where you find the popular Royal Armouries Museum and several recently constructed modern waterside residential buildings, restaurants and public art. The museum is free and one of Leeds most popular, a part of this grey modern granite building from 1996 contains a stone from the Tower of London. Except for the museum, the area was consisiting mostly of derilict Victorian industrial buildings, until the new development begun in 2006. The tallest residential building in the area is the 20-storey Clarence House from 2007. The Boulevard is the main street. Lots of private ships, water taxis and tourist boats pass here.

Leeds Dock 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Leeds Dock 02 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Leeds Dock 15 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Leeds Dock 16 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Leeds Dock 14 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Leeds Dock 13 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Leeds Dock 12 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Leeds Dock 11 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Leeds Dock 07 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Leeds Dock 06 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Leeds Dock 05 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Royal Armouries Museum
Leeds Dock 04 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Leeds Dock 03 by Nightsky, on Flickr

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Leeds_Dock.html


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

I enjoyed your pics very much, Nightsky, thank you for sharing! kay:


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice pics - and it looks like you had nice weather.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

yansa said:


> I enjoyed your pics very much, Nightsky, thank you for sharing! kay:


Thank you so much, yansa! :lol:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

diddyD said:


> Nice pics - and it looks like you had nice weather.


Thanks a lot, yes the weather in Leeds and York, and partly Birmingham was really great for early springs!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*CENTRAL LEEDS MARKET STREETS*
- Kirkgate Market, Corn Exchange, Vicar Lane, The Headrow, Duncan St, Boar Lane, New Market St, Central Rd


Leeds was a market city already in the 16th century. Corn Exchange is a circular Victorian building from 1864 that used to be a market. This Grade I listed building features a large dome with a huge rotunda inside and was designed by Cuthbert Brodrick (who also designed the Leeds Town Hall). In the 1980s the building was converted into a shopping center, and a venue for local gothic bands. After the restoration in 2007 it became a boutique shopping center. Kirkgate Market (Leeds City Markets) is a grand market building at the intersection Kirkgate/Vicar Lane. It was built between 1875 and 1976 and features 800. The Victorian interior is very large and beautiful, and reminds of a station. It was the founding location for Mark & Spencer, that has a stall in vintage style inside the building. Kirkgate Market is the largest covered market building in Europe. Duncan St and Boar Lane, situated on each side of the south entrance to the popular Briggate pedestrian street, New Market St and Vicar Lane are some of the most busy streets around these markets. The Headrow is also one of the main streets, it leads to the Q

Corn Exchange by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Kirkgate Market 02 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Kirkgate Market 05 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Kirkgate Market 04 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Kirkgate Market 07 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Kirkgate Market 06 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Kirkgate Market 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Central Road by Nightsky, on Flickr
Vicar Lane by Nightsky, on Flickr
New Market St w Corn Exchange by Nightsky, on Flickr
Duncan St, Boar Lane 2 by Nightsky, on Flickr
The Headrow 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr
The Headrow 06 by Nightsky, on Flickr

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Leeds_Market.html


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow! Some great classic architecture over there! Nice pictures too! kay:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Kirkgate Market is very nice! Fine pics, Nightsky! kay:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Nice market pics! Is that really the original Marks & Spencer, I wonder?


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks!



Why-Why said:


> Nice market pics! Is that really the original Marks & Spencer, I wonder?


No, I read it's a copy of the original one.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*LEEDS MINSTER:*

Leeds Minster 06 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Leeds Minster 05 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Leeds Minster 02 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Leeds Minster 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Leeds Minster 07 by Nightsky, on Flickr


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*LEEDS CATHEDRAL OF ST ANNE:*

Leeds Cathedral of St Anne 08 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Leeds Cathedral of St Anne 07 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Leeds Cathedral of St Anne 05 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Leeds Cathedral of St Anne 04 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Leeds Cathedral of St Anne 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Leeds_Churches.html


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great pics to admire here, thank you, Nightsky! kay:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*UNIVERSITY AREA – NORTHEAST CENTRAL: *
- Sky Plaza, Broadcasting Tower, First Direct Arena, Clay Pit Lane, Queen Square, churches, University of Leeds, Beckett University


The University area is situated in the Northeast end of the city centre. Here you find both futuristic buildings (around Beckett University) and historic university buildings and churches (around University of Leeds, established 1904). Leeds has four universities totally (the other ones are Trinity University and Art University). The second tallest building, Sky Plaza (or The Plaza), a 36-storey white modernist skyscraper from 2009 that contains dormatories and offices, can be found here. Opposite, on Clay Pit Lane, is the futuristic First Direct Arena, and some postmodern buildings. The 23-storey Broadcasting Tower that houses student apartments, also from 2009, is nearby. Opal Tower, also in the area, is a residential highrise with diagonal roofs that was built in 2008, and is the 3rd tallest building in Leeds. Central Village Tower, just West of the university of Leeds, is a modernist 23-storey residential skyscraper for students, built in 2014.

There are several churches with fairly high spires along Woodhouse Lane, that goes through the University of Leeds. One was converted into a night club, simply called the Church.
Parkinson Building (also on Woodhouse Ln) is an imposing white art deco building featuring a campanile (bell tower) in the middle, that is one of University of Leeds main buildings. It is grade II listed and was built 1938-1951. The Great Hall (not shown on the pictures) is a large gothic red brick building from 1894, also a grade II listed building, that is connected to the Parkinson Bldg. The park St George's Field and the even larger park Woodhouse Moor (known for the Queen Victoria Statue) are situated just West of the university area.

Broadcasting Tower 03 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Broadcasting Tower 02 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Broadcasting Tower 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr

University Area skyline with the Plaza by Nightsky, on Flickr
University Area skyline - Sky Plaza, Opal Tower by Nightsky, on Flickr
University area 08 by Nightsky, on Flickr
University area 07 by Nightsky, on Flickr
University area 05 by Nightsky, on Flickr
University area 04 by Nightsky, on Flickr
University area 03 by Nightsky, on Flickr
University area 02 by Nightsky, on Flickr
University area 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr
University Area - Parkinson Bldg and churches by Nightsky, on Flickr
University area - Parking garage, church 02 by Nightsky, on Flickr
University area - Parking garage, church 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Sky Plaza 04 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Sky Plaza 03 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Sky Plaza 02 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Sky Plaza 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Queen Square, The Plaza by Nightsky, on Flickr
Queen Square 02 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Queen Square 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Quarry House by Nightsky, on Flickr
The Headrow 07 - Quarry House by Nightsky, on Flickr
Postmodern building, Clay Pit Ln by Nightsky, on Flickr
Parking garage, University area by Nightsky, on Flickr
First Direct Arena, Yorkshire Bank by Nightsky, on Flickr
First Direct Arena, Opal Tower by Nightsky, on Flickr
First Direct Arena 03 by Nightsky, on Flickr
First Direct Arena 02 by Nightsky, on Flickr
First Direct Arena 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr
The Headrow 04 by Nightsky, on Flickr
The Headrow 02 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Churches and Parkinson Bldg by Nightsky, on Flickr

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Leeds_University.html


----------



## Regener8tor (May 22, 2011)

Really glad you enjoyed your visit Nightsky! 

As you say Leeds is definitely an underrated city and has much to offer.


----------



## Regener8tor (May 22, 2011)

AUTOTHRILL said:


> I am surprised you rate leeds and your 3rd favourite UK city over manchester and liverpool!


Believe it or not some people actually prefer Leeds! 

The city has its own charms and benefits from a more compact city centre etc.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Regener8tor said:


> Believe it or not some people actually prefer Leeds!
> 
> The city has its own charms and benefits from a more compact city centre etc.


Exactly! I must add to that that I had very high expectations from Manchester and Liverpool, that I also liked a lot, and not so high from Leeds so it was a really nice surprise. And it was sunny in Leeds all the time while it was grey and windy in the other two, so that might have affected me subconsiously as well. All these cities had great buildings, good pubs and really nice people. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Leeds, nightsky :cheers:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Amazing pictures, Leeds look great kay:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*WELLINGTON STREET, PARK SQUARE*
- Russell Scott Backpackers, Lisbon Square, St Paul's Street

Park Square is a beautiful, quiet, green square with red brick residential Georgian town houses. It is designed like a Georgian park and is situated in the financial district. From there you can see the tower of the Town Hall. The square resembles some American cities, like Philadelphia and Baltimore. Wellington Street is a busy street that goes from City Square, where the Central Station is, to Lisbon Square (near Park Square), where our hotel was. Crowne Plaza Hotel is also in this area. St Paul's Street is a side street to Wellington, with beautiful restored former industrial buildings, now mostly office buildings. In an industrial area to the West of Lisbon Square is the Emmerdale Studio Experience, where recordings of this famous soap can be experienced.

Wellington Street 06 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Wellington St, Park Square
Wellington Street 05 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Wellington Street 04 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Wellington Street 02 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Wellington Street 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr
St Pauls Street by Nightsky, on Flickr
Russel Scott Backpackers Hostel 05 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Russel Scott Backpackers Hostel 04 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Russel Scott Backpackers Hostel 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Lisbon Square by Nightsky, on Flickr

Park Square 04 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Park Square 02 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Park Square 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Leeds_Wellington.html


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Superb update☝


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great pics, Nightsky, very interesting update! kay:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*LEEDS BY NIGHT*
- City Square, Boar Lane, Wellington Street, Bad Apples, Trinity Leeds, Holy Trinity Church, Victoria Gate Russel Scott Backpackers Hostel 

Leeds is a nice city. I stayed there over a Friday night, so I could feel the vibrant street life, and visit some bars. Leeds is a city with a large variety of pubs, bars and night clubs.As most British cities, many people are out on the streets, drunk and well dressed, at night. Bad Apples was a nice rock bar I visited. 
Many buildings are illuminated after dark, like the Town Hall and the Bridgewater Place skyscraper (with neon stripes) for example. Especially churches and highrises that are illuminated can be found. Trinity Leeds shopping complex is open late, even if the stores close at 8. 

Leeds by night 12 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Leeds by night 11 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Leeds by night 10 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Leeds by night 09 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Leeds by night 08 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Leeds by night 07 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Leeds by night 06 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Leeds by night 05 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Leeds by night 04 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Leeds by night 03 by Nightsky, on Flickr

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Leeds_by_night.html


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Excellent showcase, very impressive modern architecture, even (especially) the car park. Beautiful ornate historical buildings too.


----------



## Dusty Hare (Oct 31, 2017)

Nightsky, another excellent thread with great photos and an interesting commentary. It actually makes me want to go and visit the likes of Leeds (which has never appealed to me before due to my obvious ignorance!). 

You've made a mention more than once across your English cities threads about there being drunk people everywhere at night. I'm sorry if that was a lasting impression but it does remain a big part of our culture (although I think perhaps things are changing).

Anyway thanks again.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Dusty Hare said:


> Nightsky, another excellent thread with great photos and an interesting commentary. It actually makes me want to go and visit the likes of Leeds (which has never appealed to me before due to my obvious ignorance!).
> 
> You've made a mention more than once across your English cities threads about there being drunk people everywhere at night. I'm sorry if that was a lasting impression but it does remain a big part of our culture (although I think perhaps things are changing).
> 
> Anyway thanks again.


I'm glad to hear that my thread created interest for you to go to Leeds. 
No worries about drunk people, I was out on the bar this night myself. :cheers:
Was talking to the bar manager and locals, very nice and polite people. But of course, saw many people who had too much alcohol, it is the same if you go out here in Sweden. :lol:


----------

